# New Nickleback CD doesn't work with ITunes.



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

Yep went to import "All the right reasons" for my little bro and its a no go. I can save the disk to my hard drive as a protected WMA. The best part is on the back of the case it say"works with WMA and Ipod* * may not work with Ipod. "


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Nickelback blows chunks anyways.


----------



## AC_99 (Sep 29, 2005)

Mad Mac said:


> Yep went to import "All the right reasons" for my little bro and its a no go. I can save the disk to my hard drive as a protected WMA. The best part is on the back of the case it say"works with WMA and Ipod* * may not work with Ipod. "


What kind of error are you getting ? I would find this pretty hard to believe.


----------



## zigzagry (Apr 12, 2003)

iTunes has a Quality filter that won't allow the importing of crappy music.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

If you're a Windows user, did you try holding down the Shift key for the first few seconds after you've put the disc in the drive? Often it may be that preventing the Autoplay function (when you put a CD in) from kicking in that way will let you treat the CD like any other.

If you're on a Mac or you already tried the above... well, complain to their label, or maybe get a refund (if you can) and buy it straight from iTunes!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I was wondering why pressing a CD of it sounded so awful; copy protection perhaps? Sounds great on the player itself.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

this worked for me (not a Nickelback cd)....

Quit iTunes if it automatically opens when inserting a music CD. Double click on the CD icon on your desktop and drag the files to your desktop - they should be .aiff files. Use iTunes to convert to mp3 format.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't get an error message, nothing happena at all. Its like there is no CD at all. Windows Media Player copied fine. I tried the Shift trick no help. I'm ona PC since I have to use software that is not on Mac.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

have a look at this thread on NB's forum..it may contain some useful info

http://www.nickelback-forum.com/showthread.php?t=3420


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I found a link to a survey in the "extras" on the CD. One Of the questions is "are you mad you can't copy your music to your iPod'. So it looks like they aren't supportting iPod with this version of copy protection. The also ask if I'de buy another CD witht this copy protection on it and I said NO, and in the comments box I told the copy protection "blows chunks, way to lose 70% of the portable player market". I hope they e-mail about this.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

....if you have you already imported the songs into WMP, rip a cd from these files and then try importing them into iTunes.


----------



## ncoffey (Apr 6, 2005)

Option 1. Return the disc.

Option 2. Hack autoplay. (May be illegal in some countries)

Option 3. Keep the disc but download the mp3s of it. (I'm not sure if this would be illegal or not, again depending on the country)

Option 4. Personally contact the band, let them know you're a big fan and ask them what they think this is really accomplishing. (We all know it's going to show up on p2p anyway)

Good luck in any case...


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm out of blank CDR, I'll get some after work. You'll love this, Sony is blaming the problem on Apple since they don't support Sonys copy protection!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Easy CD-DA Extractor for PC will let you back up those files.


----------



## Banny (Jul 8, 2005)

It's a safty feature on the new iTunes. It makes sure you're listening to good stuff.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

zigzagry said:


> iTunes has a Quality filter that won't allow the importing of crappy music.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

> It's a safty feature on the new iTunes. It makes sure you're listening to good stuff.


Too bad ehMac doesn't have a similar filter.


----------



## mr.steevo (Jul 22, 2005)

Burn onto blank CDs, give them to people you know and ask them to put the album on P2P sites, then send Sony an email letting them know what you have done and why. But don't tell them who you are.

s.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

« MannyP Design » said:


> Too bad ehMac doesn't have a similar filter.


Yeah, that would be great, I wouldn't have to wade through all those political threads and posts... of course we would lose alot of posts from our most frequent posters.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Just another reason to avoid listen to NickelFault/Theory of a Dead Band.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

NBiBooker said:


> Just another reason to avoid listen to NickelFault/Theory of a Dead Band.


*Searches for clobbering stick*


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Banny said:


> It's a safty feature on the new iTunes. It makes sure you're listening to good stuff.


Oh I like that. 

New in iTunes 6.02. "Guardian Angel"

CEO Steve Jobs says iTunes newest feature is just one more example of how Apple makes users' lives easier. 

"Sometimes people make mistakes and listen to bands that suck. With iTunes 6.02's Guardian Angel, bands that truly do suck will have their music muted and replaced with elevator tunes."

"Isn't this cool?"

A popular Apple rumour site says Apple is working on a deal with U2 to offer special discounted tracks to people whose entire library is muted because of Guardian Angel. 

"U2 is a band that definitely does not suck, and in the interests of musical education and world peace, they are considering offering their entire library for a $100 donation per user to end world poverty."


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Strange, my wife, who listens to Nickelback (why is beyond me, all the songs sound the same IMO), bought the CD, and imported it to iTunes without any problems. There were a bunch of 'other' files that wouldn't play (videos maybe), but that was fine with me.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

These days you buy CDs assuming that they won't work on your Mac. Safest assumption to make. Get one of those home theatre in a box kits and enjoy your music that way.


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

This is why I don't buy CD's anymore. I'll get in on iTunes and if they don't offer it, I'll wait.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

One could buy it cheaply from allofmp3.com. I don't like the idea of not being able to put music *I own* onto the iPod *I own*.


----------



## Mad Mac (Mar 13, 2005)

Well I e-mailed Sony and they say the CDR copy will work with iTunes. I wish I could download from iTunes but were I live doesn't have high speed.


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

I went to University with the former drummer of Nickelback... recently fired, and the first week of school, Nickelback is on the top of the charts in the U.S. Felt rather horrible for the guy, as he didn't have a penny to his name. One of the nicest guys I know.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

At least he didn't meet the classic rock drummer fate: dying in a pool of his own vomit, or exploding on stage a la Spinal Tap.

Does anyone know why he was fired? Stealing from the band, perhaps? Expressing an idea? Showing up drunk? Not showing up? Having a stupid copy-protection plan?

It recalls this old nugget:

"What were the drummer's last words before being fired? 'Hey, guys, let's try this song that I wrote!'"

Of course, at this very moment, the person in the office one over has their song, "Photograph," playing.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I admit if I can't get it off the iTunes store and the CD is copy protected, I'll download it via BitTorrent. They really leave us no choice. I don't have a PC with Windows Media Player so I can make a backup CD-R to copy into iTunes on my iBook, and that is such a hassle anyway.


----------



## Ants (May 6, 2003)

I own a handful of these EMI copy right protected discs and always grin when I play them on my Powerbook (or any Mac). This procedure works for me....insert Cd, double click on the CD icon on your desktop to open it and drag the files to your desktop (or wherever you want)- they will be .aiff files. Then I use iTunes to convert to mp3 format, if desired.

A PC is a different thing....the shift key and burning a CD-R seem to be the most effective way to convert to mp3, in most cases.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm going to have to try it out, I'll buy a copy protected CD today, and worst case I'll use my home theatre system to play the CD, and oh use my work computer (why didn't I think of that!) to create an iTunes compatible CD-R.


----------

